# ..::HELP WITH CLEARSEAL TANK::..



## passerby* (29 Jul 2008)

hey, just after some advice , i just bought a 18"-10"-10" (inch) clearseal tank and i want it to be an open tank design and under the hood there are these to thin pieces of glass attached on the inside of the aquarium on the front and back walls....my question is are these necessary and can i remove them..is there a reason for them being there???? they do look a bit ugly due to clearseal are messy with the mastic gun..
advice and comments welcome...especially those with experience who have already removed the glass bits.
cheers.....passerby


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Jul 2008)

Hiya, i'd whip them off. Be careful though, just take it slow.

Some people will advise against it but if it were my tank then i'd have them straight off.

It's your call


----------



## passerby* (29 Jul 2008)

righty o.... already removed the first one... on the front ..just now trying to get the mastic off..clearseal are so messy i know there cheap but still..theres flipping mastic everywhere....lol
cheers for advice
....passerby


----------



## Joecoral (30 Jul 2008)

a sharp razor blade will remove any left behind silicon from the glass with ease


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Aug 2008)

sslivigo,

do you realise this is classed as spamming?


----------



## Ed Seeley (1 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> sslivigo,
> 
> do you realise this is classed as spamming?



Hopefully he might now I've deleted it....


----------



## jay (3 Aug 2008)

Intend to leave mine on to be used as bracing for a sheet of perspex to act as a condensation guard. Guess they are a bit ugly though.


----------

